# Dan's Beer Dip



## IcyMist (May 28, 2005)

Here is another winner for those that like spicy dips. Is extremely easy and is wonderful with pumpernickel bread. Can be cut back to a cooler temp by cutting back on the cayenne. 

8 oz. cream cheese
8 oz. extra sharp cheddar cheese
1/4 onion -- I use a whole small onion
Round loaf of Pumpernickel bread
1 packet dry Hidden Valley Ranch Dressing
1 TBSP Cayenne Pepper
1/2 beer or less -- make thick (I used light beer)

Directions

Mix all in Food Processor. Starting with onion, cream cheese, sharp cheddar cheese. Add small amount of beer with each. Needs to be chopped fine. Add packet of HidenValley Ranch and pepper with a little beer after all other ingredients are chopped. Make thick. 

Cut top of bread off and scoop out insides and place around plate3. Pour dip in bread shell and should have extra bread around tray because it will go fast.


----------



## jkath (May 28, 2005)

Icy, I'm getting hungry!
Another yummy one - thanks!

I have a feeling Buckytom will be around on this thread....


----------



## IcyMist (May 28, 2005)

JKath if you copied the recipe, I had to go back and edit it.  Didn't put down how much cheddar cheese to use.  Oopsie


----------



## jkath (May 28, 2005)

Ah! Good thing I didn't yet - no printing out of anything till the weekend is over. I email all the yummy recipes to myself and then print 'em all out at once. Thanks! I'll re-send it.


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 18, 2005)

This would be awesome with a dark or amber beer.  I agree about adding extra onion.  The more onion the better.


----------

